# How far on cheap beans?



## Guybrush (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll shortly be returning a loaned Jura Impressa Z5 and am looking for it's replacement.

I chop and change from the convenience of a Sage Oracle to a more sensibly priced 2nd hand Gaggia Classic. I'm currently leaning towards the Gaggia due to the modding side of things, although it lacks the WAF (wife acceptance factor) of the Oracle.

Based on looks and convenience the grinder selection is currently the Sage Smart Pro and Eureka Mignon.

Although I'm prepared to spend a chunk of money getting stated, realistically the machines will only see the cheapest of beans from the likes of Lidl, Costco and Lavazza.

Given that posh beans will be a rare treat, would you take the WAF of the Smart Grinder over the Mignon?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not follow tour logic at all. A grinder grinds whatever you put in. If you put in shite it produces shite. Whatever coffee machine cannot somehow mak them drinkable. If you are not prepared to buy decent beans (and they do not have to be that much dearer) then why bother trying to produce artisan coffee and not just go for a Nespresso


----------



## Guybrush (Jun 18, 2017)

I expect that you are right about the Nespresso being more suitable.

We have been rattling through the beans lately and the thought of paying £7 per 250g was off-putting. However, after your price comments I've clicked on a few ads, and assuming that they are better quality, then a kilo for £16-18 is certainly more palatable.

I know it's subjective, but how much are a kilo of 'good enough' dark roast beans?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I drink nothing but darker stuff. i buy everything from coffee compass an if you take a blend like this, then it is £9 for 500 gms. Postage is a flat £3.95 regardless of amount. Coffee prices have taken a hammering in the past year combining with the £ to $ rate going down. A little more expensive but you will enjoy it more!

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/malabar-hit-500g.html


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Coffee compass are staggering value. Especially if Richard does one of his mystery bargain offerings. Definitely worth buying these over branded bags of ancient rubbish.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

a Nespresso isn't a cheap answer, the pods are about £25 and over per 250g.

stay clear of the very cheap supermarket beans, a better idea is to buy in bulk from the good roasters on this forum when they have deals and offers on, and then freeze the beans getting them out as needed. this means the cheapest prices and less overhead on postage.

much better value and lots better tasting coffee as a result.

what sort of coffee do you drink? I'm assuming espresso based drinks given the machines you're considering?

what about 2nd hand? you'll make the money go a lot further if you do


----------



## Guybrush (Jun 18, 2017)

Before getting the Jura we've been having Mokas and aeropress, we use the Jura for 'espresso' and americano. I'm looking at 2nd hand Gaggia classics with a view to modding it, although I've just started another thread after being offered a free Gaggia Tebe.

I'm conscious that it will not be a smooth transition for the wife so wondered if the convenience of a Sage grinder would outweigh the quality of a Mignon.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> a Nespresso isn't a cheap answer, the pods are about £25 and over per 250g.


About £15, same for Illy's capsules. I happened to be thinking about this the other day in relation to the "How much do you spend on 250g..." thread, my conclusion was I'd happily spend more on 250g of wholebean (maybe £10-£12, especially if they came with similar consistency) & what we think of as pricey beans isn't really that bad.

But I digress...


----------



## wyattc (Apr 7, 2017)

Can't agree more that you may as well spend one or two pence more per cup for decent beans if you're going to spend all the money on a good machine for your home. We see it all the time with our office clients (full disclosure, I run a coffee company specialising in fitting out offices with coffee solutions)...they'll spend £12000 on a coffee machine then go out and buy beans at £8 per kg. Spend a couple quid more...it's worth the difference.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Think this is the cheapest I know of... Rave Italian - £11.50 (Kg)... but let it rest for 10 days, otherwise its poor.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I like Rave Italian Job and have tried many of their other blends and single origin. I've been a bit disappointed with results but assumed it was my crappy technique. Reading this thread it seems I should have considered some different roasters, d'oh. In motorbike reviews they often comment on bikes that are tolerant of riding faults - can anyone suggest a roaster or bean that is tolerant of less than optimal technique? Thanks


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Garbage in, garbage out. It was ever thus.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

If you insist on supermarket then look out for Union at Waitrose, currently 2 x 200g for £8 and if you search through the packs you can always find some roasted within 4 weeks.


----------

